# Farm Trucks



## Vol

By Dan Anderson.....and Bertha.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## cornshucker

Great article Mike.


----------



## Bgriffin856

We still have them cabs aren't cluttered though. Nothing fancy here and that's how i like them. Great article


----------



## kyfarmboy

Great article weve still got our old 79 gmc its been parked since it lost oil preasure but its replacement is an equally not fancy 91 chevy I keep aiming to put a new motor in the 79 these newer trucks just dont go In the mud and pull like the old ones.


----------



## MT hayer

I was thinking you guys with your slang were talking about the good old two ton trucks to start with! A pickup has always been a pickup around here. Hah! Truck makes them sound big though! Nothing like going to drive grain truck, hope the brakes work, scoot the inhabitants over, don't even think about trying the fan, and " that tire will make another trip, I am sure!". Thank god they made disc brakes on them finally! Worst part about resurrecting one is the brakes.

Now as for the old pickups, yes a lot of character. I can't remember where it was but there was a list of why the ranch pickups never get stole. One was because they are usually out of gas, one was because everyone waved! Several others, kind of humorous. The thing I like is the old pickups started right now. None of this crank for a while and wait for all communications to come in, wait for the stars to come in line, then decide to fire. Our old 292, you don't even get the key back to run and it is running. Aw well, the heat and ac is pretty nice to be around.


----------



## RockmartGA

Yep, most of us have an old farm truck sitting around. Mine is an 85 chevy one ton, complete with crumpled fender, cracked windshield, driver's side door that you have to SLAM to get it to latch, and a muffler that really doesn't. Still runs good enough to drag a gooseneck around the hayfield.


----------



## JD3430

I would love to have an old International. My dad used to have them. I think he had a 1310 with a 392 4barrel and 4WD. That truck was a beast. I remember it broke a few rears, though.


----------



## JD3430

Found this. Low on power, but around the farm and local hay trailering it would be great. 
Problem is, how do I get it home from UT to PA? Lol


----------



## Dill

Ya to me the real farm trucks are the old dump trucks that get fired up once a year to chop corn. I learned to drive on our 68 C-60 following a 2 ft window off the right rear tire of the tractor when I was 11. Not that I didn't bounce off that tire a couple times. Used to drive the neighbors truck as well, that one didn't have power steering so it was a real joy to bounce over ruts at less than 2 miles an hour.


----------



## jturbo10

Love my trucks like my old tractors. Have a 1966 International Loadstar 1600 with twin hoists and only 70k miles; 86 Ford with 42,000 miles that looks like new; 78 Toyota pu with 40,000 miles getting upgraded with new paint, wheels, and Weber carb;89 GMC pu (wife's favorite but stolen): 2014 Dodge Ram 3500 6.7 Cummins with exhaust brake, and all the bells and whistles. Has 162 miles and the check engine light is already on so will likely have to go to dealership to check out all the EPA dictated emissions crap. Like the new Ram but nothing beats that old 5.9 24v cummins that just runs and pulls every day without a whimper. Same thoughts about my JD tractors...you can keep those tier four engines and plastic. Ask most JD mechanics at the dealerships about the new equipment. Had to take my new ZTrack 930a back to the dealership to replace three electronic components under warranty, otherwise the 72 in mower is a beast and huge time saver. If we ever get the EMP bomb I'll have some equipment and vehicles that will still work for another 50 years. LOL


----------



## 3srcattleco

I have a 1975 international 3/4 ton 4wd. My dad bought it in flordia in 92 was in kilometers and there were about 20 in a warehouse that were set up to go to Mexico forestry service. It had never been drove had 0 miles kilometers I guess. Had a 258 inline. It was my first truck loved it. Everyone out ran me to the party's but I had to drag them out of the field if it was muddy. It was retired but I just pulled it up to the shop so my son and I can fix it up for him. She's getting a 12 valve cummins 6 speed and a small lift. And have a deweze bale bed. ( so he can do chores also heehee).


----------



## JD3430

3srcattleco said:


> I have a 1975 international 3/4 ton 4wd. My dad bought it in flordia in 92 was in kilometers and there were about 20 in a warehouse that were set up to go to Mexico forestry service. It had never been drove had 0 miles kilometers I guess. Had a 258 inline. It was my first truck loved it. Everyone out ran me to the party's but I had to drag them out of the field if it was muddy. It was retired but I just pulled it up to the shop so my son and I can fix it up for him. She's getting a 12 valve cummins 6 speed and a small lift. And have a deweze bale bed. ( so he can do chores also heehee).


Damn I would love to see that truck. That's really cool. 
Please post pics when done.


----------



## deadmoose

Feel free to share some pictures. Gotta love a classic truck. Especially when it is good for more than show and able to get dirty.


----------



## 3srcattleco

This is the only pic I have the little guy is four now and it's gonna be his truck. So it will be a few yrs in the making. I have the cummins and trans and bed. Been gathering parts for a few yrs now. "Old Orange" and everyone in town remembers the truck my dad and I fed cattle in it every night for 10 plus yrs till he thought the new trucks sounded nice, then she was all mine. In kansas we could drive to school at 14 on a farm permit the fist day I ever drove it to school I rear ended a brand new camaro of my buddies totaled it out didn't even scratch old orange. Boy he was mad we weren't buddies for a few yrs after that.


----------



## 3srcattleco

And I have to find a way to put dodge towing mirrors on it my 4yr old won't even ride in mommas car because it's not a diesel truck. And I'm not allowed to fold in the mirrors!


----------



## JD3430

That truck reminds me of my dad. He had a couple of those old IH pickups
You used to be able to buy them at farm dealerships here in PA back in the 60's-early 70's.


----------



## somedevildawg

Looked at a new truck today.....I said I looked.......ain't pulled out the checkbook however, 14k miles


----------



## deadmoose

Wow. Super looking.


----------



## askinner

somedevildawg said:


> Looked at a new truck today.....I said I looked.......ain't pulled out the checkbook however, 14k miles


 Damn Dawg, makes me jealous, we only get toys here, that is a real truck. Better get that checkbook out....


----------



## 3srcattleco

I've been hearing the fords 6.7 are turning out like the 6.0L. I have an 06 6.0 and it's horrible. And our mechanic says he's been working on the new ones a lot and that they were " going to be worst". I don't know that's just what I'm hearing.


----------



## JD3430

3srcattleco said:


> I've been hearing the fords 6.7 are turning out like the 6.0L. I have an 06 6.0 and it's horrible. And our mechanic says he's been working on the new ones a lot and that they were " going to be worst". I don't know that's just what I'm hearing.


That's weird. I head the 6.7's were doing great? 
I have a 6.4. Probably will need rocker arms. Luckily I extended the warranty. 
Rest of the truck is pretty stout.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> That's weird. I head the 6.7's were doing great?
> I have a 6.4. Probably will need rocker arms. Luckily I extended the warranty.
> Rest of the truck is pretty stout.


I have a good friend that works for ford dealer, diesel mechanic specifically, he has said they've had very few problems, nothing like the internationals...
But, even the Internationals,once corrected, were powerhouses.....

The story he gave me back in 10 was that the international partnership was killing them, so ford designed their new engine from the ground up, other than a few initial problems the engines have proven worthy......don't know if they'll get the 370k miles my 7.3 has, but I hope so.....and more...


----------



## Vol

Yep, I have well over 300 big ones on my Duramax.....it is hard to find fault with a motor that will treat you well for that long. Nice looking rig Dawg....you would look real good in that rig with the little woman in the front and the grandbabies in the back....maybe tool on over to a fast food of the kids choice and let them "picnic" on the flatbed. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fowllife

3srcattleco said:


> I've been hearing the fords 6.7 are turning out like the 6.0L. I have an 06 6.0 and it's horrible. And our mechanic says he's been working on the new ones a lot and that they were " going to be worst". I don't know that's just what I'm hearing.


From what I hear, most of the issues with the 6.7 are more with the cab & chassis trucks. They de-rate the motor & they have a smaller turbo, the turbo has been the problem. There have been some problems with the high output 6.7's, but overall I think they have been pretty good.


----------



## 3srcattleco

I hope they are ok. I like the new body style. And was always a ford guy until the 6.0 came out now have more cummins. And it's hard to beat the cummins. A ranch I managed had several 6.4 feed trucks. I didn't have to many probs with them but was never impressed with them. Our 6.0 has had 12 injectors replaced a new hpop egr delete head studs and two turbos. If it goes down one more time it's getting a common rail cummins put in it or drove off a bridge


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol, don't forget to bail.....


----------



## R Ball

Have a 97 7.3'. Had a 6.0 , 6.4, and currently a 6.7. If the the6.7 turns out like the other two I'll never own another and will look for a 7.3 to redo from the ground up.


----------



## R Ball

Had a guy offer 8500 for the 97 short wheel base with rust and flat bed with 185 thousand miles on it.
Told him I would sleep on it and that's been 3 weeks ago . I guess it's a keeper.


----------



## 3srcattleco

Any one looking for a "bullet proof" 6.0 liter ford? It's only bullet proof if you just throw the bullets at it! I will never own another blue oval. I've owned quite a few 7.3s and the kid working for me blew his 7.3 up this week. Two fords have been trailered to the shop this week they will be replaced with cummins by weeks end. But seriously 2005 ford 4x4 one ton with a cannonball bale bed new tires garage kept new injectors turbo wire harness and delete kit. 99000 miles. Any decent offers would be taken.


----------



## JD3430

There's a rumor going around that behind the dodge dealerships there's service departments that work on dodge/cummins trucks, too. Lol


----------



## Bob M

JD, I have what you need. 1970 International C190 6 wheeler with 18' dump. Just put a fresh rebuilt engine in it. And it is for sale.


----------



## Orchard6

JD3430 said:


> There's a rumor going around that behind the dodge dealerships there's service departments that work on dodge/cummins trucks, too. Lol


I thought I saw a duramax getting work done at the GM dealer the other day too!


----------



## Vol

Orchard6 said:


> I thought I saw a duramax getting work done at the GM dealer the other day too!


Probably changing the oil..... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## R Ball

My 87 international tri axle has a big cam cummins in it. It's a tank. Cannot talk bad about cummins .
Wish my ford had one.


----------



## JD3430

A big cam 855 cummins is a far cry from. 6.7.
All that said, I'll take a cummins over a Ford diesel. 
I would take a 8.3 and M-11 or an N-14 over just about any other large diesel for that matter.

The problem is, I'm not crazy about the dodge truck, but they have made great strides in the last 5 years. My next truck is either a 550 or a 5500. All going to depend on who gives me more for my hard earned money. I've been done with brand loyalty for at least 5 years now. 
I am still impressed that Ford is still American and took no bailout money. GM and Dodge can't say that.


----------



## R Ball

I agree. Swore no more fords but ended up with one. Currently runs like a dream. Hopefully it continues unlike the others.


----------



## Orchard6

Vol said:


> Probably changing the oil..... .
> 
> Regards, Mike


Actually my fil drove a 2011 duramax as a work truck and had nothing but problems. All kinds of def problems, the poor quality def light was on most the time and more often then not when you refilled the def it wouldn't register and it would cut him down to 55 mph. The straw that broke the camels back was the $8000 injection pump job at 122,000 miles.


----------



## deadmoose

Orchard6 said:


> Actually my fil drove a 2011 duramax as a work truck and had nothing but problems. All kinds of def problems, the poor quality def light was on most the time and more often then not when you refilled the def it wouldn't register and it would cut him down to 55 mph. The straw that broke the camels back was the $8000 injection pump job at 122,000 miles.


What is he doing to rack up that kinda miles?


----------



## Orchard6

He's a foreman for the road commission. He averages 50-75k per year! And the truck never leaves the county.
He has a new 2015 GMC with a 6.0l gasser now. Got it in June and it has 20,000 on it already!


----------



## cmd

JD3430 said:


> I am still impressed that Ford is still American and took no bailout money. GM and Dodge can't say that.


Pretty sure ford "borrowed" money too, just not publicized...


----------



## JD3430

Not to my knowledge. They did get some research money for developing a green car of some sort, but so did other car companies. 
GM is now a company owned by unions and the government, so they sunk pretty low on my "to buy" list. We have a pre-bailout Tahoe that regularly needs $500-$1,000 repairs with 100k miles on it. 
I loved my '07 GMC 3500 duramax 4x4. Sorry to see it go. Drove like a dream.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> Not to my knowledge. They did get some research money for developing a green car of some sort, but so did other car companies.
> GM is now a company owned by unions and the government, so they sunk pretty low on my "to buy" list. We have a pre-bailout Tahoe that regularly needs $500-$1,000 repairs with 100k miles on it.
> I loved my '07 GMC 3500 duramax 4x4. Sorry to see it go. Drove like a dream.


Ford is no different than the others....just a different colored horse.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2012/08/29/automakers-report-card-who-still-owes-taxpayers-money-the-answer-might-surprise-you/

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Eh, maybe, but theyre still privately, American owned, not some foreign govt union weakling that couldnt cut it.

Still like GM and Dodge, but Ford is really the only true privately owned American car company.

I always wonder what would have happened if Ford would have chosen Cummins for their 250/350 back in the 80's ?? Fun to ponder.

I'd doubt there would even be a Dodge truck if Ford would have hooked up with Cummins.....

My 6.4L Ford isnt terrible. I cant compare to some kids jacked up Cummins with $5,000 worth of git up under the hood, but I really like Fords cab & chassis. Tons of room, stability and toughness.


----------

